

Everything you know about CSS is wrong (again) - sambenson
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2809024/points-in-css-specificity/11934505#11934505

======
Zikes
Title should be "Everything you know about CSS specificity is wrong (again)".

Either that, or all I apparently ever knew about CSS was a practical but not
precisely accurate base ten points system.

